# Sustanon 250 HUNGER



## casey2 (Jul 12, 2013)

Like the title states. Today is my 4th day. 250mg the first and 50mg yesterday. I have never in my life had such an insatiable and persisting appetite. I eat and an hour later I am starved. I feel like I would kill for a meal. At one point I got so hungry I got nauseous. What is strange is once it comes on, which is very sudden, it increases very quickly. 

I've searched and can't find anything that matched this description.


----------



## ROID (Jul 12, 2013)

Are you dieting ?

If not, eat. At least every 3 hours.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 12, 2013)

You've been on sust for 4 days and have this hunger? It's caused by the placebo effect. But run with it and eat like a horse, stick to clean food if possible.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 12, 2013)

casey2 said:


> Like the title states. Today is my 4th day. 250mg the first and 50mg yesterday. I have never in my life had such an insatiable and persisting appetite. I eat and an hour later I am starved. I feel like I would kill for a meal. At one point I got so hungry I got nauseous. What is strange is once it comes on, which is very sudden, it increases very quickly.
> 
> I've searched and can't find anything that matched this description.



sounds like me on GHRP6. 
whatever it is run with it!


----------



## s2h (Jul 12, 2013)

Your blood sugar is dropping....eat like horse...lots of carbs....there not your enemy...


----------



## casey2 (Jul 13, 2013)

its not GHRP. it is all day, excluding when i lift.


----------



## casey2 (Jul 13, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> You've been on sust for 4 days and have this hunger? It's caused by the placebo effect. But run with it and eat like a horse, stick to clean food if possible.



the hunger kicked in at two days, not 4 bud. if it were aggression or sex drive, i would agree with your hypothesis. but its not. its hunger. crazy stomach pangs. the frequency (incessant) and intensity tell me it is not natural. i am wondering what is causing this, assuming it is not placebo of course. does test usually cause this?  



s2h said:


> Your blood sugar is dropping....eat like horse...lots of carbs....there not your enemy...



what exactly would be causing my blood sugar to be so low. that does make sense as to why i would feel this way though. i dont know what else could cause such an unceasing hunger pang. 

appreciate the feedback fellas.


----------



## AmM (Jul 13, 2013)

So what's the problem...your hungry? If your hungry then eat, you need for others to tell you this?

Why are you pinning 250 mg and three days later 50 mg? That makes a whole lot of sense too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

casey2 said:


> Like the title states. Today is my 4th day. 250mg the first and 50mg yesterday. I have never in my life had such an insatiable and persisting appetite. I eat and an hour later I am starved. I feel like I would kill for a meal. At one point I got so hungry I got nauseous. What is strange is once it comes on, which is very sudden, it increases very quickly.
> 
> I've searched and can't find anything that matched this description.



Sounds like bunk gear


----------



## casey2 (Jul 13, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> You've been on sust for 4 days and have this hunger? It's caused by the placebo effect. But run with it and eat like a horse, stick to clean food if possible.





AmM said:


> So what's the problem...your hungry? If your hungry then eat, you need for others to tell you this?
> 
> Why are you pinning 250 mg and three days later 50 mg? That makes a whole lot of sense too.



thats the approach bud! had you read my post and not just mindlessly glanced you would see that my concern is with 'why', and not whether i should eat. which for what its worth, i am. a lot. 

my mg pinned does make sense if you consider that i want a base of 250mg a week. the short esters are just that. and they clear quickly, as im sure you already know. so i will be pinning m/w/f to keep steady levels. the initial dose was to (relatively) flood my system. and my follow up dose was not 50mg. it was 125. i meant .5ml.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

If you want to maximise the four esters pin your weekly dose once a week and let each ester do as it was designed to.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 13, 2013)

I am lost in this thread. Your running a minuscule amount of gear. If you are hungry it's because you haven't eaten. Sust or any other test for that matter doesn't really effect appetite. Eq,anadrol even tren have been known to effect appetite in one way or another. I think your just trying to get seen and get your post count up because simple google searches would answer your questions.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 13, 2013)

While we are on the subject guys, every time I inject HCG I have to pee really bad.

Is this normal or does it mean i drank to much water.


----------



## AmM (Jul 13, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> While we are on the subject guys, every time I inject HCG I have to pee really bad.
> 
> Is this normal or does it mean i drank to much water.



Wow I was racking my brains with this one...have you tried taking the HCG via the rectum, that should work. Good luck.


----------



## casey2 (Jul 13, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I am lost in this thread. Your running a minuscule amount of gear. If you are hungry it's because you haven't eaten. Sust or any other test for that matter doesn't really effect appetite. Eq,anadrol even tren have been known to effect appetite in one way or another. I think your just trying to get seen and get your post count up because simple google searches would answer your questions.



im sorry you feel your little bubble is what life is all about. i have never considered post counts or heard of any relevance post counts may have, but common sense would say credibility, unless i also am considered "like....way more cool bro" by you guys. my life is invested elsewhere. i came here for sharing of information from people that maybe have already walked the path that i am just beginning. but it is a paradox now isnt it, that i come to a site where testosterone is soaring and ego is through the roof, albeit to people that will never, ever matter to you. 

i am sorry your self esteem (or lack there-of) is so shaky and on the line. if all you are going to do is make remarks about your views, and not make an effort to help where it is requested, then do it elsewhere. get a different approach. you take something that has good opportunity for people to come together and share information and allow your need for an ego boost and lack of patience ruin any opportunities it may truly have. 

heres a solution, stop posting on my threads. ....post count? really?


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 13, 2013)

^^^ Lol


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 13, 2013)

Bro your a joke. You said you gained 8 lbs the first week on primo and now your starving on a four day run of sust lol you make yourself look dumber with every post. Post a pic big man lets see what all your knowledge has earned you BWAHAHAAA!!! Noobs


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 13, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Bro your a joke. You said you gained 8 lbs the first week on primo and now your starving on a four day run of sust lol you make yourself look dumber with every post. Post a pic big man lets see what all your knowledge has earned you BWAHAHAAA!!! Noobs


Not all of us are that bad. Lol

Some of us noobs are here to learn from you guys that have been there and done that.  I know I do.


----------



## vforgy (Jul 13, 2013)

So you want to know why your hungry? Well test has this great characteristic of vitamin efficiency so your body uses every bit of everything put in it, hence you crave more. How's that for some bullshit off the top of my head? 250mg why bother shutting yourself down over a dose so small? Your on a trt dose at most so unless your just cruising why bother?


----------



## vforgy (Jul 13, 2013)

And lol'd at sustanon 3 times a week to keep levels stable. Google bing and yahoo are your friends


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 13, 2013)

He didn't mention that he's allegedly on 600mg primo that he has run for a month with no test. Lol


----------



## casey2 (Jul 14, 2013)

vforgy said:


> So you want to know why your hungry? Well test has this great characteristic of vitamin efficiency so your body uses every bit of everything put in it, hence you crave more. How's that for some bullshit off the top of my head? 250mg why bother shutting yourself down over a dose so small? Your on a trt dose at most so unless your just cruising why bother?



thanks for some actual useful info. regardless of the sarcasm, some of it is useful. i am shutting myself down because i do not want to be using test. i do not want to fall into the group that relies on steroids to make any sort of gains. i could not live with myself knowing that if i were not under the influence of ergogenic aids, then i would be worth nothing. now im not saying its wrong for everybody. who am i to judge. its just wrong for my standards. hence me using primo. the test is to keep libido, appetite, hunger, and mood up. 

sustanon and they way it should be run   <<<<this is why i am dosing 3x/wk. what is your opinion, assuming you are knowledgeable and willing. 

regardless, thanks for some feedback i could actually work with.


----------



## casey2 (Jul 14, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Bro your a joke. You said you gained 8 lbs the first week on primo and now your starving on a four day run of sust lol you make yourself look dumber with every post. Post a pic big man lets see what all your knowledge has earned you BWAHAHAAA!!! Noobs



how do i post pics to a thread. or will you not tell me in order to make my life that much more complicated? and yes i searched.


----------

